# Introducing Aspen!!



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Congratulations! She's a real pretty girl  Good luck on your road ahead
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats . She's very pretty. I wish you the best of luck on your journey.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice looking horse-Congratulations!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Congratulations, she's super pretty!

I was a little confused at first, the 'collaborative story' in the Stories and Poems section...the main character's horse is named Aspen too


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

She is an absolute beauty! 
Have fun with her.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

congratulations! shes a beauty!! keep us updated! =)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty filly, Congrats!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I am glad you all like her - HF will be seeing alot of her in these next few years hopefully! I cant wait until she fills out more.

Here are the promised pictures from today - I moved her out of her quarantine yard and into her 30acre paddock who she is sharing with a STB gelding named Storm. 


























































This would have to be one of my faverouites that I took today


----------



## Sarah4Horses (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah! She is SO BEAUTIFUL! WOW! I LOVE dark horses! She honestly looks like a dream!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

gorgous. love the pictures!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments, she is very beautiful in my eyes (not biased at all right, haha) and I cannot wait for her to fill out and mature in the coming years.

Today I spent about an hour or so with miss Aspen (No pictures sorry as I didn't think to take a camera!), she was not hard to catch considering the huge 30 acre paddock and the fact I only bought her Saturday so she really doesnt know me too well yet. Just spent some time in the paddock, patting and talking to her, giving her a few scratches and rubs, giving her some hay in a bucket to nibble on, and picking up her front hooves (**** lead was too short to reach her back hooves easily). Going to clean out her's and Storm's trough on the weekend as mum and I noticed there is algae in there, I really like it up there though - she doesn't even batt an eyelid at the cows in there!
I was a bit concerned she might not let me catch her being such a huge paddock, and having owned her for two days, but she was a really good girl. Was going to get her some hard feed this afternoon but the One Tree Hill fodder store was shut because of the holiday so will get her feed tomorrow, but she is looking really good. Loves her buddy Storm, and after I let her go she stood with us for a moment, before wandering off and cantering to where Storm was down the paddock, neighing to him. She's a bit of a sook, lol, Storm couldn't have cared less!

Love that filly.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

And because I am in lurrveee with her trot, here's a few video-stills of when she was at her previous home!


----------



## Icelandic (Jun 1, 2010)

He is gorgeous )


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Aspens' breeder replied to my email, and sent me a few picture of her Sire, and also a picture of Aspen as a foal (which came as a complete surprise when I opened it, because I was expecting to find another picture of her sire), which was a lovely surprise!

Aspen's sire, Meridian Prestige, is currently in training with aims of achieving at Grand Prix level.


Meridian Prestige (Aspen's sire):

























Aspen as a young foal:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Aspen tonight, looking awesomely healthy after loosing some shine to her coat from her 2hour trip when we picked her up, she's looking great and loves her hard feed, always licking it clean and looking for more! So happy with her overall.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

she is gorgeous! so happy things are going well with you two!


----------



## Icelandic (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh so beautiful horse


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you both - Aspen has been all I could have asked for and more so far. Here are a few pictures my mum snapped of us tonight together 










Such a calm and curious little girl. Didn't mind me leaning on her at all, just carried on having her nums.









And a headshot.









The shine in her coat is coming through again now (she lost some shine after traveling the 2 hours for us to bring her home) and is looking alot better. Today when she saw me she trotted straight over to the gate to meet me, such a sweet filly.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

You lot are probably getting sick of all the picture updates  :lol: sorry, but have to share a few I took tonight, hopefully you wont mind.:wink:



























Can't forget to include my faveroutie picture I took (and possibly my faverouite picture I have ever taken).


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

stunning. she is so photogenic. of course we don't mind tons of pictures! at least I don't mind =)


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> stunning. she is so photogenic. of course we don't mind tons of pictures! at least I don't mind =)


Hahah, I'm glad you dont mind :wink: Yes, she certainly is a bit of a poser!! :lol:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Bit late, but here are some pictures of Aspen last night.

"Hi Mum"









"You think this is sassy? Well then.."









"You know how you bought me as a Dressage prospect?"









"I think I might want to be a cow pony.."









"Or maybe a racehorse?"


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Some pictures of Aspen tonight, 19/03/14. A new horse came into the paddock (Appaloosa mare) so she was a bit more lively than usual.


















































Someone's getting dapples! :grin:









It seems I bought an Arabian, instead of a Warmblood!!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

loooving the pictures! such a beauty. I mean it! keep the pictures coming =)


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Smokey! I am quite smitten with her myself :wink:. Here's just a little update from today! :grin: Today I have owned Aspen for two weeks, and she has officially turned 2y and 3mo. 

Cant even begin to show how proud I am of Aspen today. I brought her out of her paddock, and away from her buddies for the first time, and lead her up to the undercover area near the stables. She was the perfect little girl to lead, didn't make any fuss apart form a few whinnies to her friends, and walked along at a great pace and put all her trust me the whole time. She met some people today, let them pat her all over, walking behind her with tack jingling, ate her hardfeed whilst I gave her a groom, oiled her hooves/chestnuts and trimmed her tail (It's tied up in this picture as I had been taking conformation pictures just before). Stood really nicely and met a few horses who came through and tied up along side her, as well as meeting the other horses in the paddock (over the rail near where she is tied) and didn't once squeal etc, was a very good girl - even when a gelding was trying to eat the hard feed which was falling out her mouth, haha.

So proud of my little lady!! She did so well today, expecially since it was her first time in that area as well! Lead her back to her paddock, and unclipped her lead rope and lead her by her halter until we found her paddock buddies (their paddock is 30 acres and very hilly), then she slowly walked off and watched as I left her. Couldn't be happier! :smile:

And of course, pictures!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Aspen Update: 23/03/14
Another grooming session today, she was a bit more alert today (as was Drew who was also up there for groom today). Got a nice grooming, had her hooves picked/oiled, brushed and detangled her tail, generally was a good girl all in all even though she was a bit distracted. Was very impressed with her when Luna was running the fence line neighing to her as I took her out of her paddock and down the the stable area, she trotted a few steps but walked calmly after a whoa. She was a very good girl today all in all. 

I think she looks so nice once she is groomed/oiled, she will look so nice once she has filled out I think!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Update from tonight:

Nothing huge to update on tonight - went down to feed and spend some time with miss Spen, leaned over her as she ate which she didn't mind at all, picked up all four hooves, she also let me pat her around her belly (which she hated and moved away from) which is a big step for her, she is not totally confident with it but has come a fair way from when I first got her. For a filly who didn't like you touching her muzzle, she has been letting me pat her on her muzzle and even gave a bit of a smooch, the silly filly, baby steps but she is getting there. 


She was almost finished her hard feed, so I helped her get the rest by scooping it into my hand - to which she turned her nose up at the bits of apple she had been pushing around! Silly filly.


Such a calm filly, always thinking and accepting.




You can now keep up to date with Aspen by liking her facebook page, "Superfine Aspen" 
Link: https://www.facebook.com/SuperfineAspen


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

oh I sososo happy for you two. You both sound very happy. you got a good girl for being so well behaved for you! I love her face and her color...You should come to texas. my gelding needs a girlfriend...I wouldn't mind taking her off your hands. she looks really good in purple too! and BTW I would kill to have pasture like that!! such beautiful rolling hills...ugh jealous!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

She's so pretty :shock:! Seems so well behaved, too!


----------

